# What embroidery machine to buy?



## InkChemist (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello I'm in the process of buying an embroidery machine. I've narrowed down to 3 brands that seem to be the best. 

1- Tajima
2 - Barudan
3- Happy

I'm leaning towards the Happy HCD2 1-Head Embroidery Machine due to my price budget. 

Does anyone on this forum own happy machines for longer than 8+ years? 

Mostly interested in knowing about happy brand quality and durability overall. Thanks!


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

out of the three i would choose the happy myself


----------



## FTF (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm not sure where you are located but if you are interested, we have a Barudan for sale for $6,500. We are in Tennessee


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

If have funds issue than i would ideally recommend you to go with Happy HCD2 1-Head Embroidery Machine


----------



## InkChemist (Aug 19, 2010)

garylisko said:


> out of the three i would choose the happy myself


Hello Gary, do you own a Happy embroidery machine? If so how do you like? any problems?


----------



## InkChemist (Aug 19, 2010)

brandonlaura said:


> If have funds issue than i would ideally recommend you to go with Happy HCD2 1-Head Embroidery Machine


Hello Brandon, do you own a happy machine?


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

You should speak to someone who actually works on the machines not just people who own them. Normally people who own a machine are loyal to that brand and have never ran anything else. People who have never owned multiple brands don't know if what they have is the best. Out of those I would pick Barudan. If you asked me this question in 2004 I would have told you Happy.


----------



## InkChemist (Aug 19, 2010)

EmbroidTek said:


> You should speak to someone who actually works on the machines not just people who own them. Normally people who own a machine are loyal to that brand and have never ran anything else. People who have never owned multiple brands don't know if what they have is the best. Out of those I would pick Barudan. If you asked me this question in 2004 I would have told you Happy.


Thanks Jeff. We decided to go with Barudan. The service is outstanding compare to other manufactures and the machine looks very solid.


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

We had brother 4 head 6 head and a single last year we where gonna go with Tajima Tmars but last years port shut down and order times on machines had us switch to barudan. That was probably the best thing that ever happened. We love the barudan a the co1 single was the first machine to show up. We had a big coat order that we had to run. I set it at 1000 stitches a minute. Every 57 minutes a coat was done we ran right at a million stitches a day so running 20 hours a day for 7 days It was great. When the other machines showed up they never had the slightest issue. 
Every machine will need service so where is the nearest tech where is a dealer etc is very important


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

I recomend you Barudan


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

David09 said:


> I recomend you Barudan


David, you're using Happy's now in your shop. Why would you switch to Barudan?


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Doc, 

I'm going to add my two cents from a different prospective. The embroidery business model has a dynamic to its operation. The model is dependent on the service provided by a shop or individual. 

A single head machine is good for a shop that produces a variety of products. It is a service addition which supports low volume production. Shop walk in, low group or specialty service. 

What is mis-leading is a guy working from home should have a multi head machine and a small variety shop should have a single head machine. Typically it happens in reverse and the machine ends up on ebay. 

The guy at home does not have the foot traffic for the one off and if he gets a large order he cannot complete it in a timely manner. 

You should take a look around and see who is out there. My machine sits mostly idle because the company down the street has 90 heads. How am I going to compete with that. 

Single heads are good for premium jobs and low volume. If that fits in your business scheme go for it. It not check again. 

Inobu


----------



## LizaF (Jan 29, 2016)

we are happy with barudan.....we have also got swf and tajima but barudan has been our favourite


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

Just how you listed your choices...#1 Tajima all the way - Best quality and holds it's value the best compared to any other embroidery machine. Look online for a used tajima, they don't last long!


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

ultraprintworks said:


> Just how you listed your choices...#1 Tajima all the way - Best quality and holds it's value the best compared to any other embroidery machine. Look online for a used tajima, they don't last long!


He already made his choice and went with the Barudan which out of those 3 was the best choice


----------



## InkChemist (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks all for your input. We decided to go with the Barudan machine. It should be arriving by next month or so. We decided to go with them due to the excellent service and also we spoke to a few shops who own barudan machines for over 16 years with no issues what so ever. I'm sure Tajima is a great machine, but the Barudan looks really really solid overall and by talking to owners that own the machine for so many years with no issues, that right there tells me a lot about the brand. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## eyestitch (Jan 29, 2017)

Jeff which machine do you recommend the melco package c or the happy hcd2 for a single head that you want to do full jacket backs and hoodie fronts?


----------



## eyestitch (Jan 29, 2017)

539162 said:


> You should speak to someone who actually works on the machines not just people who own them. Normally people who own a machine are loyal to that brand and have never ran anything else. People who have never owned multiple brands don't know if what they have is the best. Out of those I would pick Barudan. If you asked me this question in 2004 I would have told you Happy.


In the market for a single head machine that can handle embroidering hoodies across the whole chest 17inch hoop style. I have been looking in to melco bravo but a repair man said that the machine is mostly plastic. I have read this post and wondering is there a better machine at the melco package c rate or lower? Also machine will be dedicated to custom single job i hate having a 6 head machine tied up for one piece. or would you suggest hcd2


----------



## ralbert (Apr 10, 2016)

Barudan is best brand, but most expensive. 
tajima is a second, and has closed the gap in resent years. 
Happy we stay away from. 

lf you have a tech in the area, going with the band he supports is good, esp if it is Barudan or Tajima..


----------

